# Modern day Tattoos – individuals or sheep ??



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

There are very widespread these days - now was this because many people wanted to express individualism - by way of skin ink at the same time ???- which made more acceptable - or is it because it's the in thing and many follow like sheep ??

20 years ago tats were not so extensive - many associated tats with criminals- sailors - rockers ect but-as there was not so many tats around there seemed more individual in design (of course you have the old favorites )

Living currently in the tropics it's all shirt sleeves and t shorts which reveals more tats then winter in the uk - I see so many now that look similar - I (personally) thoroughly dislike the black tribal's /Celtic tats- and so many now look very similar - you see so many black striped they all look the same - seen one seen them all - similar with shamrocks

So the question is has the individualism gone due to the over popularity or are people following the leader or wanting to have similar on their bodies??


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Every tom dick and Harry has a sleeve now. Think there was a big surge of sleeve tattoos since programmes like the only way is Essex which made them "trendy" and the "in" thing along with those gay comb over hair styles.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

I've got a few, mainly on the back of my head and neck; Forgot about them after 3 Weeks so I guess I wasted my £.

Forget them, they're a waste of money IMO.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Fashion. At the end of the day we're all sheep.


true

but tats re a little more permanent than hairstyles or clothing


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

Wish I'd never have got any tbh, saying that each one tells a story.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Sheep....Had one done 20 odd years ago, cost 20 quid at the time, now costing me around 750 quid having laser treatment to get rid of it.

Makes me chuckle to imagine youngsters in the future asking granny why she's got a tramp stamp above her saggy ar$e and bluebirds on her floppy t1ts.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It's just another fashion really that attempts to give a person individualism. Ofc some are true works of art, but how many will regret their being a canvas in 15 yrs time?

Tats of old used to bleed after many years, will the ones around today do the same, I wonder.

I recall seeing one that certain subsections had, of a broken dotted line around the neck, with 'cut here' added!

Paid £40 about 10 years ago for a small tribal thing on my arm. Hate it now & like Squirell is doing, I'm paying loads of money for laser removal.

Apart from laser & surgical removal, are there any other methods of removal?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sheep - if you want to express individualism, have none as every fooker has got them now.

None for me and it is staying that way, same as I don't wear earrings, watches or anything. Au naturel por moi


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

latblaster said:


> It's just another fashion really that attempts to give a person individualism. Ofc some are true works of art, but how many will regret their being a canvas in 15 yrs time?
> 
> Tats of old used to bleed after many years, will the ones around today do the same, I wonder.
> 
> ...


Read somewhere that you can take them off with an angle grinder, must sting like a bitch!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> you can take them off with an angle grinder, must sting like a bitch!


knew a kid who sandpapered his off ! left a nice patch of scar that looked marginally better than the tat


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I am quite liking well done forearm tattoos at the moment, they look great on quite a built forearm.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

99% of people who have them, have sh!t ones! Loads of copycats with absolutely no imagination what so ever and it shows through in other elements of there life as well!

I think if you want them then you should invest in high detail tattoos and have it cover a large area i.e. chest, arm like Tim Howard or David Beckham. Getting one cheap looking isolated tattoo looks fvcking horrendous!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Most I see are utter ****e.

But their are some ppl who go to great lengths to be sure they have individual & quality ink


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

If they're unique to the person then fair enough, like a loved ones name or date or something.. but the thing that annoys me is girls all copying eachother, with a big rose on their thigh, or bluebirds on the back of their neck/shoulder.

be individual ffs


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Does it matter? If it makes them happy, then that's great.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I had my first sitting of a sleeve on my right arm , when finished it will go from my fingers to my neck , it tells a story of my struggles through life , viking inspired and something I came up with .


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Alot of people have any old **** tattooed on em nowadays because it looked funny or cool at the time

Cuz theyve got into that thing or band etc

I know a lad that goes in looking for 1 tat then gets somethin different cuz he saw it while he was there an it looked good

If you have a tattoo of something personal and with some meaning then itll be worth it

Like a camel on your toe....


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Fashion. At the end of the day we're all sheep. One person starts it off and people follow. If it's not tattoos, it's something else.
> 
> I used to cry at people wearing Converse, now I've got 5 pairs lol.


Bollox, where not all sheep. Some of us stay to what we like regardless if it's in or not. I will NEVER get something because its "in" Or because so and so wears it. People may think I'm not with it or what ever. But I'd rather look like I do rather than the groups of friends who look like little clones of each other.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I've got some celtic knotwork on my left shoulder. I designed it myself, and back when I had it done in the early 90's it was unique & completley individual. But within 10 years, every scruffy herbert who had ever been to a festival had one.

Still like it though - it's a badge from a particular point in my life.

Does make me smile to think - 50 years from now, how many old dears in nursing homes will have tramp stamps


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> There are very widespread these days - now was this because many people wanted to express individualism - by way of skin ink at the same time ???- which made more acceptable - or is it because it's the in thing and many follow like sheep ??
> 
> 20 years ago tats were not so extensive - many associated tats with criminals- sailors - rockers ect but-as there was not so many tats around there seemed more individual in design (of course you have the old favorites )
> 
> ...


Never bought into it much thankfully...have a small one on my shoulder, still like it but soo glad I never got carried away with the whole process.

Hate the thoughs of being the same as everyone else. There's no individualism in having a tattoo nowadays, the only difference is how daring you are in where you have it done.

I remember an ex (real cracker) coming up to me proud as punch yrs ago showing off her nrew tattoo...a f**king panther 3 inches long on her arm. Burst out laughing in her face.

Squirrels comment makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I've got a tribal tattoo. Got it 8 years ago. I waited 2 months before getting it to make sure i liked it. Tattooist drew it freehand first. I still like it today so dont really care if anyone else likes it.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

So to all the people calling others sheep in here.....

You want >18 inch biceps yeah? People already have them and have done for years. You want abs on show yeah? People already have and have had them for years. You are sculpting your body to look similar to others yeah? Are you not sheep??


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

It all boils down to the individual really, I see so many people with religious inspired sleeves.

I have a religious style sleeve and to be honest I don't care if people think I'm a sheep or not, every piece on my sleeve has a meaning and relates to something personal so it doesn't bother me.

I also have my feet done, roman numerals for my birthdate on my left inner bicep, script on my shoulder/collar bone and a small one on my ankle in memory of my grandad.

I love tattoos, I have planned my back piece and am also in the process of planning a half leg sleeve.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 143881
View attachment 143882


next sitting on 25th jan , hand will be done in negative and be like vines/roots , so far 5 hours of constant tatting and another 35 hours + to finish arm off .


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've got a sleeve. Have most of my right leg done, my left calf and my feet. Some are jokey some are serious, some are trad-style. I couldn't give a **** if someone thinks i`m a sheep or not. I`m massively into my tattoos and tattoo history and value a good artist whether i`m getting a stand alone old school pice" or a neo-trad sleeve. Just make sure you know a good artist from a sh!te one. And who gives a f*ck if it has a deep meaning or not?

My favourite artists at the moment are Ghost House Collective, Ran City tattoo, The great western tattoo club (I urge you to google Sam Ricketts who works there...amazing), Simon Erl, Lal Hardy (london based and does a lot of footballers tattoos), Magnum Opus Tattoo....

There is so many good tattooists out there. Tribal should never be an option! :rockon:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> View attachment 143881
> View attachment 143882
> 
> 
> next sitting on 25th jan , hand will be done in negative and be like vines/roots , so far 5 hours of constant tatting and another 35 hours + to finish arm off .


love it mate.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think there's a reasonable point, though - going back some years, tattoos were nothing like as common as they are nowadays. Many who you'd speak to would mitigate the permanent nature of them - and the notion that in years to come, they may regret or come to dislike something so permanent - often with the notion they were being individual, and expressing themselves in bodyart.

Then loads of people get them - so it's more like choosing to wear skinny jeans - the only difference is it's permanent (well pretty much).

There is something to the notion that what once was a thing of non-conformity, has now almost become a thing of conformity - it's become less alternative, and much more mainstream.

One of my previous partners had one, she got the first, when reasonably young - can't remember if she was very late teens or early twenties when she got it. Time proved it to be not very well done. My take on it was she should do what she wanted, but for me I didn't like the permanent / long-term aspect of them.

In later years, she ended up having it worked into a large back piece, which whilst done very much more artistically, and seemed something she wanted to do, I can't help but think she was overcompensating, or almost doing it to prove a point - I say that having known her well, and was with her for quite some years. I was always thinking, in 20 or 30 years time, I bet it's not something that's not such a boon - and it's not like she could easily see it herself.

I think that's the aspect I've never really got - people often get them done when relatively young and impetuous, and still about to go through a lot of changes in life - doesn't really reggae with something that's pretty much permanent and a long-term fixture. Plus, as I said - it's fair comment to point out that whilst once upon a time it was more about being an individual and making a statement, these days it's almost the opposite - it's almost like a uniform to conformity.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

There is a lot of people now that do it for that 'look', alot of guys think tattoos + lifting weights go hand in hand.

Personally I am very interested in other peoples, the only ones I hate are generic things like 'smile now cry later' or 'only god can judge me' or the guys who turn up and pick anything out the book then regret it 3 weeks later.

I was going to have a full on sleeve, but decided on just my forearm due to the amount of sleeves around.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

im an individual with a sheep tattoo. I win


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I've wanted a tattoo since 18, waited until 30 and now my sleeve consists of all the things I loved as a teenager into Warhammer and fantasy.

I have a wise old dragon looking over my shoulder, a wizard casting magic, a fairy on my bicep and soon to have castles, mountains, a snarly tree as background and then I'll think about what to do below my elbow...

Had it all drawn up by hand and by my guidance.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

im a tattoo fan

yes some are rubbish

im not really into full sleaves but each to his own

i have 2, and may well get another sooner rather than later


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lukehh said:


> There is a lot of people now that do it for that 'look', alot of guys think tattoos + lifting weights go hand in hand.
> 
> Personally I am very interested in other peoples, the only ones I hate are generic things like 'smile now cry later' or 'only god can judge me' or the guys who turn up and pick anything out the book then regret it 3 weeks later.
> 
> I was going to have a full on sleeve, but decided on just my forearm due to the amount of sleeves around.


Personally, I've always been largely ambivalent about them. They're not for me, I don't hate them, I don't necessarily dislike it in people who have them, per se.

But when lots do it because it's become so cliched, I just see it like some other trend. When people get big pieces done, I can appreciate the art in it, but it's rarely something I find appealling. Occasionally, though - it is very occasional, mind - I'll see the odd one I think is really interesting. Recently I saw a girl who works somewhere I take my kids to, and she has some kind of small tattoo - it looks like words or a small phrase, on an odd part of her hand (along the little finger side of her hand). It's the sort of thing that looks as if it could be meaningful (although just as possible it could mean "gullible tourist" in some obscure language), and isn't that instrusive but looks just that little bit interesting.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> im an individual with a sheep tattoo. I win


Is that actually yours? That's some nice neo-trad


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

All of mine mean something to me at a certain time in my life whether that be a tribal arm sleeve or the penguin on my left index finger! Not interested in following a tren or to be cool im marked because I wanted to be. Its a constant memory of all times that may be trouble, favourable or just as a mark of respect to another..


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've got some religious stuff and I'm not religious... I'm just a c**t


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

This reeks of tattoo snobbery.

You cant just pick a tattoo these days cos you like the way it looks, everyone has to come up with some pseudo bullsh1t about "I had a pocket watch cos my grandad used to repair watches" or "I had an anchor cos my dad was in the navy", if you need justification to have a tattoo and that means some BS story validates that for you then go for it.

I've got a massive skull an rose piece on my left pec and I chose it cos I liked the look of it, not cos my granded died eating roses FFS.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've always wanted one with containing something that uses an abstract of my family's coat of arms (Scottish clan)... but not sure if I'll ever get around to having something designed as I don't exactly know how/what/where I want it.

I'd never have anything our of a book, or something that is in fashion as it'll soon date.

A mate of mine had a load of tribal stuff one arm and hates it's now, so has got a Japanese one on the other arm... It's much more individual and is pretty amasing, but I'm just counting down the month until that is out of fashion and he regrets that one too lol


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got loads and still going and to be honest I love all of mine. All of them were designed for me and not a piece of flash amongst them  working on a full sleeve and full leg at the moment..


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got a half sleeve bottom line, i like it and chicks dig it.

Nuff said.


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

weird that someone elses life choices aggravate you so much. if their tattoos are horrible im sure its annoying them more than you, i have many tattoos including a sleeve and dont regret any of them, people ask what am i going to do when im old and covered in them... what people dont understand is it will be the norm. if it doesnt negatively effect you in any way i dont see what all the butthurts all about


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing worse than some hipster **** trying to over analyse his/her gash tats. There is no deep meaning its just art get over it.

Best I have seen is a full colour realistic washing machine and lawn mower combination done for losing a bet.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i got my first tattoo over 20 years ago. my completely horrified mother told me i would regret it later in life. im still waiting for the regret to kick in.

and to answer the op,

imo its a mix of both. some people really do like tattoos and get them for genuine reasons.

other people do it because every one else has got one, but its their bodys so i aint gonna judge


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have an utterly gash one on my upper arm, got it done on a whim, 15 years ago to annoy my ex wife, which didn't even work... I don't like it... It is crap but it's out of sight most of the time so I don't lose sleep over it...

If I wanted to get rich, and was clever I would devise a new revolutionary method of getting rid of tatts... Sure a eggs are eggs they are going to go out of fashion at some point and a massive customer base will be waiting......


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> This reeks of tattoo snobbery.
> 
> You cant just pick a tattoo these days cos you like the way it looks, everyone has to come up with some pseudo bullsh1t about "I had a pocket watch cos my grandad used to repair watches" or "I had an anchor cos my dad was in the navy", if you need justification to have a tattoo and that means some BS story validates that for you then go for it.
> 
> I've got a massive skull an rose piece on my left pec and I chose it cos I liked the look of it, not cos my granded died eating roses FFS.


exactly what i was thinking... who came up with the rule that people are only allowed tattoos if they mean something? :confused1:


----------



## Nelsonbeast (Jan 15, 2014)

think its just a question of meaning, if someone gets a tattoo and it is personal and carries meaning to them it doesn't matter what the tattoo is but it is a shame to see lack of individualism


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> exactly what i was thinking... who came up with the rule that people are only allowed tattoos if they mean something? :confused1:


I think it started with people saying make sure you think it through and dont rush so you make the right choice. Then it turned into having to symbolise something and if it didn't it was pointless.

In my opinion you was flawed by thinking it would make you an individual by having a tattoo in the first place. This is done by your actions and mindset not by whats on your skin.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm personally glad that I never had one done. During my late teens it was the fashion to have a 'tramp stamp', as many refer to it now and I was very tempted to get one. But I'm glad I didn't. I was also going to get my tongue and belly button pierced but again, I'm glad I didn't cave to the trend because it was a fleeting fashion with permanent results.

However, my friend has a fair few...perhaps 6 (I lose track) and he takes his time to really think about what he has done; they're relevant to him and not in response to the fashion at the time, and he loves them. They also really suit him.

I think that with tattoos there will be a fashion, which changes with time (unlike the tattoo) but if you choose one that isn't in response to fashion then it's timeless


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I had mine done by a Maori tattooist and the tattoo is about my life and my family, it was very special as he had his place up in the mountains in the rain forest in Australia and he was using traditional Maori prayers before and after the session.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I have none.However, I saw a emblem on a Sherman Tank few years back at a military show.It has been on my mind ever since to have it tattooed.

An ex of mine, a rather Large breasted blonde woman, had one of those Pamela Anderson inspired "Barbed wire" tatoos on her upper arm.I used to tease her constantly.She despised it.

Strange how the passing of years, changes our perceptions of how we want others to see us.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> exactly what i was thinking... who came up with the rule that people are only allowed tattoos if they mean something? :confused1:


I honestly think its a sales tactic by tattoo artists.

If a client thinks that they have had a tattoo "designed" or picked for them and have a background story they will accept it more and be less likely to slate the studio when the design becomes outdated or they dont like it anymore.

Personally I would never have a girlfriends name as I honestly think it is bad luck, family is fine but never a "partner". (even though I have been with my fiancee for 14 years)

Its the same with an expensive pair of trainers or a designer shirt, I always feel well cheesed off if I go out and see someone in the same clothes.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I honestly think its a sales tactic by tattoo artists.
> 
> If a client thinks that they have had a tattoo "designed" or picked for them and have a background story they will accept it more and be less likely to slate the studio when the design becomes outdated or they dont like it anymore.
> 
> ...


you dont have to have one that means anything but it kind of adds to the experience and the explanation of the tattoo when asked

both my tatts means something to me, one of them very loosely but still has meaning, if i was to have another tho i would probly go for a design over meaning


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> you dont have to have one that means anything but it kind of adds to the experience and the explanation of the tattoo when asked
> 
> both my tatts means something to me, one of them very loosely but still has meaning, if i was to have another tho i would probly go for a design over meaning


i dont get the 'explanation when asked bit'

i prefer not to explain.

one of my tattoos imparticular is so personal that when i explained its true meaning to my gf, she cried, and she is one of only a very few people who know the meaning. when everyone else asks, i just tell them that it was just something i liked the look of to avoid having to explain


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> This reeks of tattoo snobbery.
> 
> You cant just pick a tattoo these days cos you like the way it looks, everyone has to come up with some pseudo bullsh1t about "I had a pocket watch cos my grandad used to repair watches" or "I had an anchor cos my dad was in the navy", if you need justification to have a tattoo and that means some BS story validates that for you then go for it.
> 
> I've got a massive skull an rose piece on my left pec and I chose it cos I liked the look of it, not cos my granded died eating roses FFS.


I do have an anchor as my grandad was in the navy and had a anchor tattoo  BUT I agree with everything you said. Get covered in tattoos just because you like the look of them!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> I do have an anchor as my grandad was in the navy and had a anchor tattoo  BUT I agree with everything you said. Get covered in tattoos just because you like the look of them!


I can underatand how that influenced your decision but surely you must actually LIKE the anchor design in first place.

My mom is cat mad but I would never have a cat tattoo :lol:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I've always wanted one with containing something that uses an abstract of my family's coat of arms (Scottish clan)... but not sure if I'll ever get around to having something designed as I don't exactly know how/what/where I want it.
> 
> I'd never have anything our of a book, or something that is in fashion as it'll soon date.
> 
> A mate of mine had a load of tribal stuff one arm and hates it's now, so has got a Japanese one on the other arm... It's much more individual and is pretty amasing, but I'm just counting down the month until that is out of fashion and he regrets that one too lol


Japanese style tattooing will never go out of fashion. I bet the Japanese sleeve looks 10x better than the tribal one too!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I can underatand how that influenced your decision but surely you must actually LIKE the anchor design in first place.
> 
> My mom is cat mad but I would never have a cat tattoo :lol:


Yeah of course. It's worked into a design with a shark (that my dad also has) it's the only tattoo I have with a meaning behind it, the rest are just because I like them.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> Japanese style tattooing will never go out of fashion. I bet the Japanese sleeve looks 10x better than the tribal one too!


You could be right... and yes, it's looks stunning imo, loads of work has gone into it. He's just having a full chest peice done atm too.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Sheep - if you want to express individualism, have none as every fooker has got them now.
> 
> None for me and it is staying that way, same as I don't wear earrings, watches or anything. Au naturel por moi


This.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

i dont mind tattoos but the last couple of years have seen every man and his cvnting dog get a fvcking sleeve its laughable


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> Japanese style tattooing will never go out of fashion. I bet the Japanese sleeve looks 10x better than the tribal one too!


Tribal tatoos should be made illegal tbh  Japanese tattoos are timeless... hence they have been going for hundreds of years. I will eventually end up with two full sleeves, designed mostly by myself in the japanese style.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

none of my tattoo's are "off the wall" so to speak...

Just finishing a japanese sleeve on my right arm which looks beautiful, got a thai dragon that I had done in thailand using traditional bamboo, the skill involved was outstanding and those are my favorites...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> i dont mind tattoos but the last couple of years have seen every man and his cvnting dog get a fvcking sleeve its laughable


Indeed. I think its partly down to them being a lot more socially acceptable these days (you couldnt get employed id you were tattooed up a few years ago). But a lot of it is just fashion and the majority get any old **** sleeve because they have not thought it through and are sheep. Like tribal stuff, its so 1990's like them barbwire tattoos


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Not the biggest fan of tattoos but forearm sleeves that carry a bit of individualism are quite nice


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> Indeed. I think its partly down to them being a lot more socially acceptable these days (you couldnt get employed id you were tattooed up a few years ago). But a lot of it is just fashion and the majority get any old **** sleeve because they have not thought it through and are sheep. Like tribal stuff, its so 1990's like them barbwire tattoos


i was speaking to a lad i kno, friend of a friend type kid whos half way thru getting a sleeve, he had a picture of god jesus and mary on and around his upper shoulder - i asked him if he was religious, he said 'no' why get covered in religious symbols if your not religious 'because they look good'

case and point


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

one of my ex girlfriends had a racing drivers signature tattood on here ****, cant see her ever regretting that one tbh ...


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Katy said:


> I'm personally glad that I never had one done. During my late teens it was the fashion to have a 'tramp stamp', as many refer to it now and I was very tempted to get one. But I'm glad I didn't. I was also going to get my tongue and belly button pierced but again, I'm glad I didn't cave to the trend because it was a fleeting fashion with permanent results.
> 
> However, my friend has a fair few...perhaps 6 (I lose track) and he takes his time to really think about what he has done; they're relevant to him and not in response to the fashion at the time, and he loves them. They also really suit him.
> 
> I think that with tattoos there will be a fashion, which changes with time (unlike the tattoo) but if you choose one that isn't in response to fashion then it's timeless


i have my tongue pierced and go through stages of liking it then stages of not. fortunately the hole isnt visible and never closes


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

gycraig said:


> i have my tongue pierced and go through stages of liking it then stages of not. fortunately the hole isnt visible and never closes


It's good that the hole never closes. I had been warned that I wouldn't be able to take it out.

Considering how reckless my behaviour was in my teens I surprised myself when the deciding factor for not getting my tongue done was an article in the paper about tongue piercings gone wrong...for once in my life I actually took heed!! They can hinder speech though can't they? One of my friends struggled quite a bit with hers.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Katy said:


> It's good that the hole never closes. I had been warned that I wouldn't be able to take it out.
> 
> Considering how reckless my behaviour was in my teens I surprised myself when the deciding factor for not getting my tongue done was an article in the paper about tongue piercings gone wrong...for once in my life I actually took heed!!


main one for me was i heard about it slowly eroding the enamel on the back of your teeth. i wear them for night outs etc and do enjoy the look / feel of it but not at the expense of my teeth


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I got a tattoo just because I wanted it. Couldn't give two sh|ts what other people think, lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Squirrel said:


> Sheep....Had one done 20 odd years ago, cost 20 quid at the time, now costing me around 750 quid having laser treatment to get rid of it.
> 
> Makes me chuckle to imagine youngsters in the future asking granny why she's got a tramp stamp above her saggy ar$e and bluebirds on her floppy t1ts.[/
> 
> ...


----------



## cwjdmitr (Sep 1, 2013)

For me if someone wants tattoos that's fine but you do see an awful lot of not so great and generic ones about, en I can't help thinking that these people must regret them.

I got my first this year, I have wanted one for a long time, maybe 15 years or more (I am 38 now), I wanted to be sure what I got I would not regret, over the years I always came back to three designs. In the end it was down to two things, a Westham Crest or a Hanya, I ended up with a hanya on my lower leg, it was drawn for me, so a one off. I know loads of people have them but all are different. Mine is quite large as I have just over 18 inch calf's.

It shall be extended in the future to maybe wrap around my leg.

I chose it because I liked it not for a specific reason or meaning, but as it happens it does represent a certain turning point in my life.

The third option above is still banging around in my head, it will be much bigger, covering my back, wrapping maybe around the front and also arms, and will be quite a dark, the only thing I am pretty sure of is where it will be done.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

FYI, mines of the organic reprisentation of 5-methylcytosine lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Why do people assume that tattoos must have some deeper inner meaning and be totally unique to every person. I have a half sleeve, I liked the idea of it, got my artist to draw it up and got it done. I don't care if someone else has a similar tattoo, I like it and that's all that matters, nothing to do with being a "sheep".

Are we all sheep for having bodybuilding aspirations and athletes that inspire us?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

gycraig said:


> main one for me was i heard about it slowly eroding the enamel on the back of your teeth. i wear them for night outs etc and do enjoy the look / feel of it but not at the expense of my teeth


Yeah I've heard that. I seem to remember that article covered issues of paralysis in parts of the tongue or hitting a vein or something? I was young at the time...can't remember really. But it was enough to put me off


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I wouldn't want any easily identifying marks, but then I'm a naughty boy lol. On a serious note, tatts are lame and in the same category as people that feel the need to get a private plate (like I didn't know you're driving an L200 or whatever lol).


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

That was supposed to say private plate with the make/model of car. M3 POO for example


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

mattiasl said:


> I had mine done by a Maori tattooist and the tattoo is about my life and my family, it was very special as he had his place up in the mountains in the rain forest in Australia and he was using traditional Maori prayers before and after the session.


Sounds kinda gay


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Got 1 sleeve at a lads house, hate it. Alot.

Got my second from a shop and love it tbh, all wu tang clan sleeve.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

small for now said:


> Got 1 sleeve at a lads house, hate it. Alot.
> 
> Got my second from a shop and love it tbh, all wu tang clan sleeve.


C.R.E.A.M!

Im looking to get something Wu inspired at some point.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> Sounds kinda gay


The tattoo is about the son we lost last year so it is very special and personal.

Here is the tattoo:





And here is the artist Turumakina Duley:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> C.R.E.A.M!
> 
> Im looking to get something Wu inspired at some point.


I currently have the wu sign with honey comb inside, ODB silhouette, beehive and a killer bee. Will be getting ghost on me next, will be in the style of his big ring he wears.

There's a few artists out there that have wu stuff already created and drew up to.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Age and gravity will be a great leveller :tongue:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Sheep - if you want to express individualism, have none as every fooker has got them now.
> 
> None for me and it is staying that way, same as I don't wear earrings, watches or anything. Au naturel por moi


X2


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Squirrel said:


> Or challenge :tongue:


----------



## Leeds23 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's just lately you hear women say, I like a guy with a sleeve.. like it's become important as looks and personality.

Also people that list tattoos as their interest or hobby. If you got a tattoo every weekend then you wouldn't be able to pursue that hobby anymore as you'd be covered. So how can it be a hobby?

I got 2 tattoos about 5 years ago when it was nowhere near as popular.. they aren't great but I'm planning on adding to them, I'm not one to get a tattoo then put a picture on facebook and go asking people what they think, it's a personal decision just like lifting weights.. before all this geordie shore **** came out.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

@mattiasl Ouch. Obviously an inappropriate joke. My sincere condolences to you. Sorry.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive 3...none were inspired by any other ****, got them cause I love body art and they all have meaning to me...2 are my designs...but know loads of people who have went into a tattoo parlour and the first thing they liked...either way, your body do what you want with it...could the same be said about the zyzz look


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Each to their own i say, i personally love tattoo's im totally covered. If some one wants their kids names in Chinese symbols good luck to em!

Will post some of mine below


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Each to their own i say, i personally love tattoo's im totally covered. If some one wants their kids names in Chinese symbols good luck to em!
> 
> Will post some of mine below
> 
> ...


Like these mate. Get mine on Friday, quite traditional style stuff. One is to commemorate a friend that passed away, others for major life events. Got a great artist, I'll post mine when it's done!


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Tasty said:


> Like these mate. Get mine on Friday, quite traditional style stuff. One is to commemorate a friend that passed away, others for major life events. Got a great artist, I'll post mine when it's done!


Thanks mate, looking forward to seeing yours. Im a huge fan of well done old school work!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of those are quality rob. The lighthouse in particular.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> Some of those are quality rob. The lighthouse in particular.


Only some?? Lol

Cheers mate, i do

Like to make sure my ink is a little bit unusual. I also like to vary the artist i use. I think i have tats by 14 different artists so far!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> @mattiasl Ouch. Obviously an inappropriate joke. My sincere condolences to you. Sorry.


You could not know that


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Each to their own i say, i personally love tattoo's im totally covered. If some one wants their kids names in Chinese symbols good luck to em!
> 
> Will post some of mine below
> 
> ...


cant beat some randomness...forearm one is quality


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

There are some incredible artists in the UK, am planning something with a tattoo artist from Leister http://www.darrenwrighttattoos.com/category/1.html


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'mcovered in them, and mine are unique....uniquely ****. One of them was meant to be a dagger, but resembles an asparagus.

I don't like asparagus


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I'mcovered in them, and mine are unique....uniquely ****. One of them was meant to be a dagger, but resembles an asparagus.
> 
> I don't like asparagus


 

love the honesty


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Spent just over £2000 having mine removed so far and still going... Mine are really sh1t though and I've got a lot of them. I still would have another tattoo once these are removed. Just a bit more well thought out, artistic and done by a good artist.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> i dont get the 'explanation when asked bit'
> 
> i prefer not to explain.
> 
> one of my tattoos imparticular is so personal that when i explained its true meaning to my gf, she cried, and she is one of only a very few people who know the meaning. when everyone else asks, i just tell them that it was just something i liked the look of to avoid having to explain


thats cool pal, tats are personal, there arent any rules

i am a fan of them and if they look good i like them, but again my opinion of what looks good isnt the same as everyone elses


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Hendrix said:


> There are some incredible artists in the UK, am planning something with a tattoo artist from Leister http://www.darrenwrighttattoos.com/category/1.html


Just looked at this guys work....amazing! What u thinking of getting mate?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

benno_2010 said:


> i was speaking to a lad i kno, friend of a friend type kid whos half way thru getting a sleeve, he had a picture of god jesus and mary on and around his upper shoulder - i asked him if he was religious, he said 'no' why get covered in religious symbols if your not religious 'because they look good'
> 
> case and point


it doesnt matter what his tattoo is of tho does it? as long as it does actually look good

you could have god jesus whoever on your forehead and that would be ****, have it on your shoulder and that could look alright, couldnt it?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I have loads of tattoos and I want more. Does that make me a sheep? No. Just means I like tattoos.... and lucky to have a friend that's a very sought after artist 

Disclaimer-no tramp stamps here


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> it doesnt matter what his tattoo is of tho does it? as long as it does actually look good
> 
> you could have god jesus whoever on your forehead and that would be ****, have it on your shoulder and that could look alright, couldnt it?


they dont look good (to me anyway) - but also with something particular like religion, if your going to get religious symbols you wouldve thought they mean something


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Each to their own i say, i personally love tattoo's im totally covered. If some one wants their kids names in Chinese symbols good luck to em!
> 
> Will post some of mine below
> 
> ...


Some good trad/neo trad ink there buddy! My left arm is in a similar style- dagger going through rose, native american girl, spider web on elbow etc. :beer:

And in reply to people going on about how they`ll look when you're old etc...who the fvck cares? Everyone's going to look old and wrinkly when theyre 80, what difference will tattoos make to this? If you're worrying about the choices you make now affecting you in 50-60 years time then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

benno_2010 said:


> they dont look good (to me anyway) - but also with something particular like religion, if your going to get religious symbols you wouldve thought they mean something


they dont have to mean anything, you can have what you want


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Sheep - if you want to express individualism, have none as every fooker has got them now.
> 
> None for me and it is staying that way, same as I don't wear earrings, watches or anything. *Au naturel por moi*


you shave your bollox though surely?


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Katy said:


> It's good that the hole never closes. I had been warned that I wouldn't be able to take it out.
> 
> Considering how reckless my behaviour was in my teens I surprised myself when the deciding factor for not getting my tongue done was an article in the paper about tongue piercings gone wrong...for once in my life I actually took heed!! They can hinder speech though can't they? One of my friends struggled quite a bit with hers.


Doesn't sound like you were told any correct information about tongue piercings. Of course you can take them out. I've also never seen anyones speech hindered by a tongue piercing apart from the healing stage. A good piercer will make sure to avoid veins etc so there shouldn't be any problem


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

My tats are pretty grim, got the devil up my arm with some writing and about to book a day to have all my neck done, all the way around  nobody has got my tats so its still individualism


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmm..lively debate!

I have a piece on each shoulder/upper arm. I wanted tattoos for years but waited to get things I actually thought about. I'm now planning a back piece to tie the two shoulders pieces together and an extension of one arm into a half or 3/4 sleeve.

The elements of the tattoo mean something to me and they're designs I like. That's why I have them.

Is it expressing my indivduality? No more than the clothes I wear....or the music I listen to or anything else in my life that I make active decisions about.

Is it sheep like to have a tattoo? Well yes if the only reason you do it is because everyone else has one...but then that applies whether it's a tattoo or anything else. If you do it because you want a tattoo and you've given some thought to what you want on your own skin and you don't actually give a crap what anyone else has/thinks then I would argue it's nto being sheep like.

But you can't just blanket dismiss everyone with tattoos as being sheep like because lots of people have them.

For me - I only use a specific tattoo artist (now); she's utterly amazing, works out of her own workshop in a converted garage where she lives. It's on a farm so there's no passing trade, she doesn't have books full of flash designs and she doesn't take drop in clients. Every piece is individually planned and completely unique to that person. That's why I go to her (even though it's a LOOONNNGG way to hers!). My previous work was done by someone who was great but did take drop ins. However he didn't do tribal work. Ever.

I think if you get a tattoo because you think it looks cool and everyone has one and you just wander in, pick up a book of flash designs and go "that one" then yes, you're being sheep like and you're likely to regret it. If you actually put some thought into it and take your time finsing the right artists etc...then it's a considered lifestyle choice and is therefore completely fair enough.

Ultimately - my tattoos are for me. If others don't like them - fair enough....not really my problem. To me they mean something. Speaaking of which - they *should* mean something to you I think...but that doesn't mean it has to be some deep thing...it just has to mean something to you rather than "Oh that's quite a pretty picture" ..purely because you're more likely to enjoy it for many years if it meant something (for whatever reason). WHich is not to say that just liking a design isn't enough....but there's a difference between a picture you like in passing and something you will always like.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> Doesn't sound like you were told any correct information about tongue piercings. Of course you can take them out. I've also never seen anyones speech hindered by a tongue piercing apart from the healing stage. A good piercer will make sure to avoid veins etc so there shouldn't be any problem


Oh I'm sure there were flaws in the newspaper article I read, most likely just a stance taken at the time when there was a craze amongst teens to get them done. Regarding speech impairment though, a friend of mine and a few people I used to hang around with did have speech affected. It's not a criticism...just my experience. Perhaps they wore quite large jewelery? I don't know.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Seems to be alot of young chavy lads round my way (essex) getting dodgy neck and hand tattoo's to look "tough" i've seen about 3 or 4 guys with c**t on their knuckles recently. Not a good look! But does it give them more of an edge and make people wary of them? In all honesty yes it probably does.

I had some nasty racist tats ( now covered) and they made my day to day life a bit of a nightmare.

Now im more of an art fan and my chosen art form is tattooing.

There is some unbelievably talented a tattoo artists out there nowadays. So there is no excuse for getting s**t tats anymore!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Katy said:


> Oh I'm sure there were flaws in the newspaper article I read, most likely just a stance taken at the time when there was a craze amongst teens to get them done. Regarding speech impairment though, a friend of mine and a few people I used to hang around with did have speech affected. It's not a criticism...just my experience. Perhaps they wore quite large jewelery? I don't know.


That's really weird, I don't know anyone whos speech has been affected by a tongue piercing and a lot of my mates are heavily tattooed/pierced. The piercing should sit far back in the mouth when the tongue is in its normal position so it shouldn't affect anything (I`m not arguing or disagreeing I just used to work in a tattoo/piercing studio and was a body piercing apprentice)


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> they dont have to mean anything, you can have what you want


why would you get a tattoo of a religious symbol if your not religious?? seems abit fvckin stupid to me but each to their own


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

benno_2010 said:


> why would you get a tattoo of a religious symbol if your not religious?? seems abit fvckin stupid to me but each to their own


naa it isnt stupid if thats what you want to do

youve probly done lots of things that the non religious person with the religious tattoos thinks is stupid 5hit


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> naa it isnt stupid if thats what you want to do
> 
> youve probly done lots of things that the non religious person with the religious tattoos thinks is stupid 5hit


i may well have done - tattoos of religious symbols when your not religious is pathetic IMO


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

benno_2010 said:


> i may well have done - tattoos of religious symbols when your not religious is pathetic IMO


youve probly done lots of things that the non religious person with the religious tattoos thinks is pathetic


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> youve probly done lots of things that the non religious person with the religious tattoos thinks is pathetic


are you just going to reverse everything i say? your sounding like a child! would you expect a non jew to have a tattoo of the star of david? i assume you have a tattoo of jesus or the christian cross on you somewhere yet you arent religious and thats why your defending the decision to get meaningless religious tattoos over you?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

benno_2010 said:


> are you just going to reverse everything i say? your sounding like a child! would you expect a non jew to have a tattoo of the star of david? i assume you have a tattoo of jesus or the christian cross on you somewhere yet you arent religious and thats why your defending the decision to get meaningless religious tattoos over you?


nope i dont have a religious tattoo

and i may sound like a child but calling people pathetic for making a decision like that isnt exactly a mature outlook


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> nope i dont have a religious tattoo
> 
> and i may sound like a child but calling people pathetic for making a decision like that isnt exactly a mature outlook


i wouldnt call it an immature outlook, i dont think its either or to be honest! my opinion stands tho, i think if youre getting religious symbols tattooed onto your body when your not religious is pathetic!

whether you agree or disagree means fvck all to me and i couldnt care less about your opinion on what i think, it wont affect my life in any way whatsoever


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

benno_2010 said:


> i wouldnt call it an immature outlook, i dont think its either or to be honest! my opinion stands tho, i think if youre getting religious symbols tattooed onto your body when your not religious is pathetic!
> 
> whether you agree or disagree means fvck all to me and i couldnt care less about your opinion on what i think, it wont affect my life in any way whatsoever


ha, good rant


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> That's really weird, I don't know anyone whos speech has been affected by a tongue piercing and a lot of my mates are heavily tattooed/pierced. The piercing should sit far back in the mouth when the tongue is in its normal position so it shouldn't affect anything (I`m not arguing or disagreeing I just used to work in a tattoo/piercing studio and was a body piercing apprentice)


Maybe they were done in the wrong place on the tongue...by someone shoddy? Who knows.

I didn't take it as you arguing btw


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> ha, good rant


thank you


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Living out of the uk and only seeing the the uk in the media - so sorry of ignorant questions - which class of people within British society would have the most tattoos ??

Upper class

Middle class

Working class

could be interesting to find out


----------



## Charles Atlas (Mar 22, 2013)

Although I don't have any tatts, it's more to do with the fact that I've never really liked one that much that I've convinced myself 100% that I'd never regret it at a later date. One that has always stuck in my mind though was on someone I saw on holiday- a good looking tanned chap. It was a blue ink image of an American Indian Chief's head wearing a full headdress on his pec. Me being as white as a milk bottle, I'm not sure it would look as good though......

My eldest son is getting close to the age of 18 and he has stated that he wants tatts and a big hole in his earlobe, he is into skating and that look fits in with that scene. I have no problem with the tatts, the only advice I would give is that get them in places where they are easily consealable with clothing, so no hands, neck etc. Those ear piercings look horrendous to me however.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Just looked at this guys work....amazing! What u thinking of getting mate?


It may sound pretty crap, but he has designed a female vampire face, with a really cool background, so detailed. All black and grey.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Living out of the uk and only seeing the the uk in the media - so sorry of ignorant questions - which class of people within British society would have the most tattoos ??
> 
> Upper class
> 
> ...


I think that profile has changed significantly in recent times - people like Beckham and other celebs getting tattoos have made it as much a fashion thing, as a niche or independent thing.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

benno_2010 said:


> are you just going to reverse everything i say? your sounding like a child! would you expect a non jew to have a tattoo of the star of david? i assume you have a tattoo of jesus or the christian cross on you somewhere yet you arent religious and thats why your defending the decision to get meaningless religious tattoos over you?


I've got a religious tattoo and I'm not religious.

All tattoos are meaningless in my eyes. Its just a drawing. If I want a painting of the Sydney opera house above my fire I don't have to have been there first... Maybe I just like the picture.

Christians.. Muslims... All religions are a load of balls. Fortunately while people have been talking to their imaginary sky friend they have also been doing some incredible imagery. If I want that on my body then it affects no one else. Might be seen as pathetic but since that's subjective I'll live with it. There will probably be many things you do that I would see as pathetic but we are all different and that's a good thing.

Might get a star of David next.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> I've got a religious tattoo and I'm not religious.
> 
> All tattoos are meaningless in my eyes. Its just a drawing. If I want a painting of the Sydney opera house above my fire I don't have to have been there first... Maybe I just like the picture.
> 
> ...


go for it - put up a picture, it might suit you


----------



## redpat1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Everyone is welcome to do with their body as they wish whether it be smother it in tattoos or eat until they become the size of a whale, although we may not agree with their choices.

I have full sleeves which I love and had always wanted since I was a small child, seeing them on my father and his friends. I honestly couldn't care less what others opinions are of my appearance just as I am too busy in life to worry about what others are doing and choosing to do to themselves.

I think when people who tend to judge, criticise and shout about others are sounding off it usually says a lot more about them than the person they are targeting.

I wish people could just enjoy and accept others and their foibles, life is to precious to waste on the negative things.


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

i got a tribal on the back of my neck 19 years ago, it looked good at the time, now at 37 and no hair i look like a hooligan ffs


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Luckily mine are restricted to upper right shoulder and over top of shoulder so are covered almost always. I couldn't do my job with neck or hand tattoos as much as I think some are cool.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> i think that profile has changed significantly in recent times - people like Beckham and other celebs getting tattoos have made it as much a fashion thing, as a niche or independent thing.


Beckham and other have made it more acceptable in recent years - but has that changed the profiling of the majority getting them ??



> Everyone is welcome to do with their body as they wish whether it be smother it in tattoos or eat until they become the size of a whale, although we may not agree with their choices.


some choices affect others - i mat a guy who had fcuk law and order tattooed on his forehead -he did not have a job and had not had a job in 10 years since leaving school - its their bodies let them do what they want ??? well his choice has cost taxpayers - fair ???



> i got a tribal on the back of my neck 19 years ago, it looked good at the time, now at 37 and no hair i look like a hooligan ffs


so now your typecast - which is what tattoos can do - nobody cares what others think - i have seen - but deep down i think we really do care- and it can affect employment chances as well.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Beckham and other have made it more acceptable in recent years - but has that changed the profiling of the majority getting them ??


I think a load of famous, popular, celebs getting them has changed the perception of them for many - and as a result, people from various different "profiles" (for want of not wanting to go down that avenue of a class debate). It's not just the working class who look up to celebs.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I think a load of famous, popular, celebs getting them has changed the perception of them for many - and as a result, people from various different "profiles" (for want of not wanting to go down that avenue of a class debate). It's not just the working class who look up to celebs.


perceptions have changed allot by famous faces- but i personally still think the class debate has some validity in the sheep part of the original statement -by the type and positioning of tats- last time in the uk went not a midlands pub - saw tree guys in their 20's sitting together all had Nottingham forest tattooed in bold same style lettering n the same place - i (i am sorry to say) immediately typecast them as thick cnuts from the working class - would i have been wrong ??? we all probably know the chances are greater that they are rather than they are not .


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> I've got a religious tattoo and I'm not religious.
> 
> All tattoos are meaningless in my eyes. Its just a drawing. If I want a painting of the Sydney opera house above my fire I don't have to have been there first... Maybe I just like the picture.
> 
> ...


This - absolutely. I can completely get someone not understanding why others would want religious imagery when they're not religious...but to call it pathetic? Seems not only a bit harsh but also an entirely bizarre choice of word. But hey - each to their own..which is kind of the point.

Religion has spawned some of the most incredible imagery; a crucifix is a powerful image, a star of david is a beautiful geometric shape...and importantly - both of these things existed long before they became used for religious purposes. The tribal tattoos that everyone pours scorn on...actually mean something in places like New Zealand. They could be considered religious in fact.

I have a a tiger and a dragon (one on each shoulder), the back piece will be a phoenix. You could say I have them just because I like the imagery of those animals (imaginary or otherwise). Or you could take them in their religious context as three of the Four Heavenly Guardians from Asian mythology..which is partly why I have them. In fact there's a whole bunch of reasons why each of those animals is individually relevant to me and the fact that they sit together as a package in asian mythology is also relevant. But i'm neither Buddhist nor Shintoist...or religious in any way...

Once it's all done I will have a coherent (I hope!) piece that covers my back and half sleeves. It will be personal and unique and it will be something that I will enjoy having on me.

I have tattoos. They are mine and mine alone. Whether anyone else gets it, is irrelevant. Actually...my partner's opinion is somewhat relevant because she has to look at it all. Whether anyone else approves..is irrelevant. Having a tattoo because everyone else has one is, arguably, a bit pathetic...and extremely stupid if it turns out it wasn't something you really, actually, wanted. But it's a bit of a leap to go from dismissing a lack of thought to dismissing a specific type of imagery. That's just personal taste surely?


----------



## Tarmac_man (Jan 17, 2014)

Sheep. Discussion over


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Some of the beautiful Ink my gorgeous lady has


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Thanks mate, looking forward to seeing yours. Im a huge fan of well done old school work!


Here you go mate, literally just had them done!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> There are very widespread these days - now was this because many people wanted to express individualism - by way of skin ink at the same time ???- which made more acceptable - or is it because it's the in thing and many follow like sheep ??
> 
> 20 years ago tats were not so extensive - many associated tats with criminals- sailors - rockers ect but-as there was not so many tats around there seemed more individual in design (of course you have the old favorites )
> 
> ...


 For most young lads it's just a sleeve like the idiotic initials behind the ear..... Just a fashion thing. Totally different to the lads who take there time and plan their tattoos and artist..... A world away from the tattooist doing a bundle in kavos tattooing drunken Brits. ....oh yeah sheep.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Cactus87 said:


> That's really weird, I don't know anyone whos speech has been affected by a tongue piercing and a lot of my mates are heavily tattooed/pierced. The piercing should sit far back in the mouth when the tongue is in its normal position so it shouldn't affect anything (I`m not arguing or disagreeing I just used to work in a tattoo/piercing studio and was a body piercing apprentice)


when i researched there was lots of warnings about it as if done incorrectly it can damage ur tongue


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Sheep - if you want to express individualism, have none as every fooker has got them now.
> 
> None for me and it is staying that way, same as I don't wear earrings, watches or anything. Au naturel por moi


Same as, I'm single and whenever I pull birds they're always surprised I don't have tats, they assume muscles and tats go hand in hand.

People get them to feel unique, don't have any and you'll stand out more!


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Tasty said:


> Here you go mate, literally just had them done!


Awesome mate! Proper old school ink!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fake tan, sh!t haircut, half sleeve and clothes that only your sister would have worn 10 years ago seem to be all the rage round my way now, fvcking gimps haha


----------



## Anthonyvenni (Oct 25, 2013)

been reading through this and its interesting to see peoples opinions.

I have five tattoos now, all of them easily coverable if absolutely needed. (weddings, court cases etc.)

All of them have a meaning to me but at the same time I would probably have them even if they didn't just because I like them.

That's my choice so surely the rest of it doesn't matter ??


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

http://likes.com/beauty/most-unbelievable-tattoos

some of these are amazing

http://likes.com/beauty/most-unbelievable-tattoos


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

and some tats can be as cool as ice


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Here's some examples of what you get if your a tight bastard and and dont choose a good artist!!


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

The top one is that peado tw8t from lost prophets! Why the hell would anyone want his face tattoo'd on em? Theres some sick f**ks in this world


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I'm personally glad that I never had one done.


some am i ! you dont want to spoil those great curves with ink !!

I love the Mr Ice Cool - apparently no person actually calls him that he calls it himself - some complete tools out there and some absolutely **** stains - my wife and kid read mandarin so they often can not make sense of many Chinese character tattoos they see- that's one thing to be careful of


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

I love how there is some bashing over the idea that some folk got a tattoo and had a story behind it. Less valid reason eh?

I think tattoos are more prevalent due to popular culture and the way the mind works up until late teens/early twenties.

Personally have waited a smidge over ten years before getting one as I'd not found a design I wanted, then started 'drawing' my own.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't get all the tattoo bashing going on, wtf has it got to do with anyone else if you have a tattoo or not? As a rule, people with ink couldn't give a monkeys whether others have or not so I fail to see the issue the other way round...


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

bigbob33 said:


> I don't get all the tattoo bashing going on, wtf has it got to do with anyone else if you have a tattoo or not? As a rule, people with ink couldn't give a monkeys whether others have or not so I fail to see the issue the other way round...


Its all just opinions based on the OPs original post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> I don't get all the tattoo bashing going on, wtf has it got to do with anyone else if you have a tattoo or not? As a rule, people with ink couldn't give a monkeys whether others have or not so I fail to see the issue the other way round...


You're always going to have a varied spectrum of responses or opinions on something that is so visual and becoming so prevalent.

But you have to admit - the OP makes a reasonable point - what was once an individual thing, a niche thing, perhaps for some a statement about non-conformity, has most certainly changed and practically been reversed - it's now practically mainstream, and almost a badge of conformity - at least for a big chunk of society.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I made the decision to get a sleeve like 16 years ago when my my older brother got one i was only 16 at the time, i went with an oriental pond scene with koi and dragonflies.

Tribal today is a fkn joke though im from Aus so i have Maori mates and they laugh when they see skinny white boys rolling around with all these tribal designs that mean nothing.

As for tats in general i think they are awesome.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a bit of tribal, from left wrist up to my neck and down left side of my back, which lots of people hate. If I could go back and do it again, I probably would have done my arm different, but that was the "in thing" then. I still like it though.

Only ones I dont like is a crappy England flag (in the process of covering up) and a Taz on my arm, first one when I was 18.

I didn't do any of them to please anyone else, I did them because I liked them. Hell, I even have a website name on my back, long story........

My tastes have changed over the years so my tattoos have changed, and will continue to develop as time goes on.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I don't get all the tattoo bashing going on, wtf has it got to do with anyone else if you have a tattoo or not?


its not bashing anything - its a debate - i do feel though that facial tattoos will typecast people - and that hurts job prospects then all well and good in your book ??? and have another person on welfare for the rest of their lives because they have **** tattooed on their forehead ?? if that sits well with you then we will bash on and slag tattoos off .


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> its not bashing anything - its a debate - i do feel though that facial tattoos will typecast people - and that hurts job prospects then all well and good in your book ??? and have another person on welfare for the rest of their lives because they have **** tattooed on their forehead ?? if that sits well with you then we will bash on and slag tattoos off .


Obviously depends on what type of job. I have several friends with face tattoos.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

gycraig said:


> when i researched there was lots of warnings about it as if done incorrectly it can damage ur tongue


Well yeah of course, any piercing done incorrectly would damage tissue it's not meant too. But with tongue piercings everything should be triple checked to make sure it's perfect, there really should be *no* excuses to give someone a permanent speech impediment!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> But you have to admit - the OP makes a reasonable point - what was once an individual thing, a niche thing, perhaps for some a statement about non-conformity, has most certainly changed and practically been reversed - it's now practically mainstream, and almost a badge of conformity - at least for a big chunk of society.


my expect point


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> You're always going to have a varied spectrum of responses or opinions on something that is so visual and becoming so prevalent.
> 
> But you have to admit - the OP makes a reasonable point - what was once an individual thing, a niche thing, perhaps for some a statement about non-conformity, has most certainly changed and practically been reversed - it's now practically mainstream, and almost a badge of conformity - at least for a big chunk of society.


Yes - that is a fair point. So many people have tattoos now and there are so many more people opening tattoo parlours....however, along with that comes an explosion of talent and an increase in the technological investment and innovation. For instance - you can now get UV tattoos, you can get tattoos that will fade after a pre determined period of time (although I don't think you can decide how long) and you can get tattoos that can be removed with a single laser treatment.

Plus there are a wealth of new tattoo artists that push the boundaries of what it is possible to achieve with a tattoo gun.

Sadly - that means there's also a shedload of utter [email protected] armed with tattoo guns and equally moronic customers that just want to wander in, look through some flash books and get some random bit of ink on them.

The same process applies to pretty much everything that comes in and out of fashion though. Look at music....30-40 years ago you needed to be picked up by a recording label to get your music heard. That necessarily involved some quality control on the production. Even if the music itself was rubbish, you could at least be sure that the music would, sonically, be as good as they could get it - at least in terms of the sound production itself (a properly mastered track sounds WAAAAY different to one that isn't mastered). Nowadays you can buy some music making kit for a few hundre quid that can give you an entire virtual studio - you can mix down the track yourself and then put it out yourself on Beatport or iTunes...and there is NO quality control on the production. A trawl through beatport can take hours just wading through utter garbage...btu you still find some absolute gems that stand out. Same thing applies to tattoos and a whole bunch of other things.

You can't say the medium/process itself is wrong...tattooing is still tattooing like it always has been (even with the new innovations..it's still the same process) - what's changed is how high profile it is and how accessible it is. So yes - for a big chunk of society it is about being fashionable and conforming......and I suspect they will be the people waiting to get the tattoo removed in a few years time. Everyone else will carry on quietly enjoying artwork that is unique to them, means something to them (on whatever level) and will happily wear it for the rest of their life with pride. Some people hate tattoos and always will - some people will be judgemental about people getting tattoos....in the same way that people have differing opinions about every other thing we do that is entirely subjective.

There are many thousands of people who look at bodybuilding and just don't get it. They don't like the look, they don't like the people involved....we can argue they are just being ignorant til we're blue in the face but it won't change anything.

Subjective means not everyone will agree on it.......that's just the way it is.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

kuju said:


> You can't say the medium/process itself is wrong...


I don't think that was the point of the thread, though - I think the point initially made, was what I repeated - what was once more rare, perhaps an individual, niche thing - a statement of non-conformity, if you will, has almost become reversed, and has become as much about fashion and to a certain degree, conformity within that.

That and they have become more popular through different segments of society, in a way they weren't in previous times, and that as a result, reasons and perceptions have changed - perhaps even reversed.

I say that in a non-judgemental way - they're not for me personally. As to making judgements of people, well, as you say, it's very subjective - whether I'll personally form the same opinion of somebody who's got LOVE and HATE tatts across their knuckles - whether it's a statement of post-modern irony, or not - as somebody else with a different kind of tattoo - who's to say. But then that probably only matters if the people concerned actually care what others thing about them / their tattoos.

People do form first impressions - which is largely instinct, and isn't so easily overridden by modern thinking, societal conditioning and conformity.



kuju said:


> There are many thousands of people who look at bodybuilding and just don't get it. They don't like the look, they don't like the people involved....we can argue they are just being ignorant til we're blue in the face but it won't change anything.


True - but that landscape has changed, too. Going back in time, bodybuilders were seen as people who were perhaps narcissistic, unintelligent, vacuous, as well as perhaps perceived as being strong and dedicated - all the same, largely a niche group, that some derided, some despised, some were ambivalent to, and some admired (whether secretly, or otherwise). Some of that would be because in past times there wasn't as much middle-ground as the numbers have brought to it - people tended to either just workout, or be reasonably dedicated to bodybuilding.

Whereas in modern times, all sorts of people are perceived as "bodybuilders", and drug use is siginficantly more prevalent for people who are only really playing at it. So these days, often perception is a bit more skewed. Depending on who you ask, bodybuilders would be perceived as some of the tradtional traits, as well as arrogant dicks who stomp around gyms drawing attention to themselves, or who wear T-shirts 3 sizes too small for them in night-clubs. There's a lot more people who are perceived as being involved in it (even if that's often a bit of stretch) who, in terms of perception by others, is probably more negative than positive.

That perception has changed over time, is a feature of the changing demographic of people involved - but also the behaviour that meritocracy drags with it - in short, as a sport / hobby / pastime, we do it to ourselves in terms of bad PR - so there's no real sense bitching about it, when people bitch about bodybuilders / bodybuilding.



kuju said:


> Subjective means not everyone will agree on it.......that's just the way it is.


Indeed it does - but that's not the thrust of what was observed - it wasn't that others often make subjective, judgemental opinions on things that don't really affect them - quelle surprise - it's that some things that were once perceived or indicative of certain things, can change / be reversed / be diluted / perhaps spoilt, by the changing face, increasing numbers, lack of inhibitions or different demographics of the people involved.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> I don't think that was the point of the thread, though - I think the point initially made, was what I repeated - what was once more rare, perhaps an individual, niche thing - a statement of non-conformity, if you will, has almost become reversed, and has become as much about fashion and to a certain degree, conformity within that.
> 
> That and they have become more popular through different segments of society, in a way they weren't in previous times, and that as a result, reasons and perceptions have changed - perhaps even reversed.
> 
> ...


Eloquently put - and I agree.....I could have phrased my post better in retrospect. I was responding not just to the original post; which as you rightly say was about the change from a niche market to a fashion statemnt - but also to the various other elements that people have dropped in as the thread developed...

But basically - I agree with what you're saying here; I suppose I just wanted to put forward the idea that it was an almost inevitable outcome, it's just what happens. Equally inevitably is the forming of strong subjective opinions put forward as though they are objective fact...again - not exactly a ground shaking statement but worth saying anyway.


----------



## des511 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a tribal tattoo on my shoulder coming down to the top of my arm and on my other arm I have a Celtic band going around upper biceip region.

I choose my tats because I like them and I think they suit me.

Other people might disagree but I don't care.

What does make me smile is some people saying how stupid it is for white people to have tribal tats but these are the same people who have Japanese sleeves and I wonder are they Japanese?

Pot kettle?


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Ah s**t i have old school tattoo's, that makes me.....old?? Lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Ah s**t i have old school tattoo's, that makes me.....old?? Lol


Been told mine look like sailor's tatts so I suppose I'd best get a boat.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

More people have them for 2 reasons. They are more socially acceptable and less likely to cost you a job opportunity and then the other reason is the fashion status thing, like mentioned about TOWIE and Geordie Shore.

Why do you care though? If you like a tatt then get it for your own reasons. If you don't get one because of how you think people will judge you then you are just as bad as the "sheep" imo.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

gycraig said:


> i have my tongue pierced and go through stages of liking it then stages of not. fortunately the hole isnt visible and never closes


Are you sure it does not close? I have mine done (Had it done about 15 years ago) and many people who have taken theirs out have healed


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Bear2012 said:


> Are you sure it does not close? I have mine done (Had it done about 15 years ago) and many people who have taken theirs out have healed


For most people it does close as it doesn't build scar tissue like other piercings.

I had mine taken out when I had an operation and within 2 weeks the hole closed.

Don't miss it to be honest, thought I would as I liked it but it's nice to not hit your teeth anymore!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> For most people it does close as it doesn't build scar tissue like other piercings.
> 
> I had mine taken out when I had an operation and within 2 weeks the hole closed.
> 
> Don't miss it to be honest, thought I would as I liked it but it's nice to not hit your teeth anymore!


That's what I thought that it heals up. I forget I have mine to be honest


----------



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

People get a tattoo because they really like that certain design, it could have a lot of meaning behind it, I wouldn't give a **** if people don't like it.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> For most people it does close as it doesn't build scar tissue like other piercings.
> 
> I had mine taken out when I had an operation and within 2 weeks the hole closed.
> 
> Don't miss it to be honest, thought I would as I liked it but it's nice to not hit your teeth anymore!


I took mine out for nearly a year and it just slid back in.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

des511 said:


> I have a tribal tattoo on my shoulder coming down to the top of my arm and on my other arm I have a Celtic band going around upper biceip region.
> 
> I choose my tats because I like them and I think they suit me.
> 
> ...


Part of the problem is the use of the word "tribal" - we take it to mean the mainly black, geometric swirly designs that look a bit like maori/polynesian/indian etc tattoos. The western interpretation is just a stylistic thing that borros from original tribal tattoos but isn't actually the same thing. So there's no reason why "white people" (or more accurately...people who aren't part of a tribe) shouldn't have them. The problem comes when you have genuine tribal tattoos...because for the maori (as an example), it's not just a tattoo - they have specific meanings and form a kind of language. Amongst other things they denote which tribe you belong to and what your status is within that tribe. So whilst that won't be a problem in this country - if you go to their country then you're likely to run into problems because frankly..it's a little insulting to put yourself in to someone's tribe and give yourself a specific status within it.

A similar thing applies to japanese tattoos. The full body suits that that yakusa wear have very specific meanings and tend to be done by hand (as in...bamboo needles instead of a tatttoo gun)...that process and the artwork itself means something. Everything is placed for a reason because the meaning can change depending on how things are placed in relation to each other. But the individual elements of the tattoos have independent meanings. I have a japanese dragon and a tiger because i've long held (most of mylife in fact) a fascination with japanese culture and those designs have relevance to me. You don;'t need to be japanese to wear them...after all a lot of japanese stuff is borrowed from china and korea in the first place anyway. My third animal will be a phoenix - neither that nor the other animals are uniquely Japanese, or even Asian, they fit together according to a mythology that isn't exclusively rooted in a particular country - and I like them  The rest of my ink will be other things that are not asian..but will still broadly have an asian feel - because I want all the pieces to fit togther in a fairly coherent whole.

So you're right...it makes little sense to say people can't have a particularl cultures tattoos - unless of course you have something that genuinely has meaning, currently, within that culture and you then go there and expect people to like your tattoo.... You could say the same about celtic tattoos in fact - although if you live in the UK it's a fair bet you have celtic blood in you (and therefore also have a connection to central and eastern europe where the celts originated - which means you have a connection to other art of that area).

I guess the rule is - if you're going to have a cultural tattoo you should perhaps do some research and see what it really means - but ultimately....I suppose it's no different to having any other type of artwork with similar designs. Except of course...it's on your body all the time and therefore makes a statement about you.....which is why it's worth spending time understanding what your design is and why you want it.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Every **** round here want that Joey Essex hair and Geordie shore tattoos, either in a skinny or bloated orange body.

So they're all sheep.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Also these tribal tattoos are a mystery, I've asked many a chavbwhat tribe are they from and they remain clueless.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I don't think that was the point of the thread, though - I think the point initially made, was what I repeated - what was once more rare, perhaps an individual, niche thing - a statement of non-conformity, if you will, has almost become reversed


That is quiet true - I was reading an HR site and they stated a person in the uk without tattoos may be a loner and not fit in FFS

a total turn around from years ago

Some interesting reading on the debate - and I did read they were trying to find a reactive ink so that you can get them removed - I think they will be good for some people


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im heavily tattooed because i followed my fathers footsteps he is coverd nearly from head to toe people look at me like some sort of alien i work hard and probably earn more money than alot of these judgemental prats it makes me want to be that thuggie steriotype and attack the rude idiots lol i laugh when they stare not all my tattooes have meanings i just want to be coverd its impossible to cover your whole body with meaningful tattoos


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Every **** has the same ****in sleeve and silly haircut iff u wana get tattooes choose your own lol


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

sambo1990 said:


> Im heavily tattooed because i followed my fathers footsteps he is coverd nearly from head to toe people look at me like some sort of alien i work hard and probably earn more money than alot of these judgemental prats it makes me want to be that thuggie steriotype and attack the rude idiots lol i laugh when they stare not all my tattooes have meanings i just want to be coverd *its impossible to cover your whole body with meaningful tattoos*


I think maoris, Yakusa, Tong and other tribes/groups that use tattoos would probably disagree with that last bit....


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ye yakuza triads mauri is a totally different thing they have heritage and alot of family history have you? Normal people dont


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Unless your to do with any tribe then yes its impossible


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Im heavily tattooed because i followed my fathers footsteps he is coverd nearly from head to toe people look at me like some sort of alien i work hard and probably earn more money than alot of these judgemental prats


well you have visible tattoos then you will get people looking and making judgments - got nothing to do with money - if you have tats on show then you will be judged - human nature and your choice as well


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Its not human nature to make people feel uncomfortable because your staring at them like they have 8 arms you wouldnt stare at someone who disabled through respect so you shouldnt stare at a tattooed person people havin tattoos dosent giv you the right to stare at them its wrong its a life choice and these stuck up ****s need to understand that


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> you shouldnt stare at a tattooed person people havin tattoos dosent giv you the right to stare at them


if you have them on show then people will stare - the more tats of the more obscure the more they will be stared at - But you have them in visible places for people to see do you not ??

Its like the argument about with women showing a massive cleavage they get offended when guys look - but what do they expect ?? they do it to get looked at do they not ??


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have tattoos on my face head arms legs torso all my throat back lol im properly heavily tattooed i love the attention dont grt me wrong but sometimes people are very rude with it i would stare at a birds tits but i wouldnt let her see would you? Same rules apply have a look but dont make it so obvious


----------



## V E G E T A (Feb 4, 2014)

The snapback on backwards, skinny jeans, sideburns shaved combover with lame tattoos which have no meaning is in the in thing nowadays. It doesn't help with social media that girls are always posting things like "OMG BOYS WITH SLEEVE TATTOOS >>>>>>>>" dudes will regret it in the years to come i'm sure, myself personally I don't model myself on men like Joey Essex, they're complete ******* to me. I've always looked up to people like arnold, Russell crowe, Sylvester stallone, you know, when men acted like men and women still wanted to be women.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sambo1990 said:


> Its not human nature to make people feel uncomfortable because your staring at them like they have 8 arms *you wouldnt stare at someone who disabled through respect so you shouldnt stare at a tattooed person *people havin tattoos dosent giv you the right to stare at them its wrong its a life choice and these stuck up ****s need to understand that


Well, you've put yourself in that position haven't you buy intentionally making yourself stand out, a disabled person is hardly a fair comparison.

You've already admitted that you like the attention, you can't have it both ways.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I got mine about 2 months ago now... I spent about 4 weeks planning and I paid a friend of my misses who is studying art at uni to draw for me! I haven't got anymore but this one is meaningful so I wouldn't class myself a sheep! im currently looking into and jotting ideas down on a sketch pad for how to include the remainder of my family


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Trust me im nothing like joey essex i started getting tattooes before this fad fasion **** ive got a skin head for starters and yes i can have it both ways dont u underatand manners mate its all about manners u were told as a kid not to stare was you not? Then u shouldnt ****in do it its rude its peoples choices how they wana look who are you to stare and judge and make people feel uncomfortable


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Damn i got mine straight out the book in the tattoo shop.


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

These are old piks ive had a few more since then


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

sambo1990 said:


> These are old piks ive had a few more since then


Ouch, the neck .


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Not too bad lol [email protected]


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

this is old


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

sambo1990 said:


> View attachment 145130
> this is old


Dude - people are gonna stare, that's life - it happens. Don't wear a low cut top if you don't want guys to stare at your tits.

If nothing else, they may be trying to see the detail. That kinda applies to all scenarios.


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

**** em lol i dnt really care im ill and just fancied a rant lol


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im in an i hate everyone mood lol


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

sambo1990 said:


> View attachment 145130
> this is old


See...I'd stare at that in order to see it better because there's a lot going on. I've got ink myself.... so maybe some of teh people staring are actually being appreciative?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

A few thoughts on the subject

Visible tattoos gain attention - so if the person genially likes that attention do they get some more ?? Possibly I would assume due to it being very in vogue at the moment and stand out less in a crowd

Would that indicate there is a deep seated psychological need for this attention ??


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ye i know curiousity is most part but also alot is because thier ****holes lol im used to it now bin tatted since 16 so learnt to deal with it


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> A few thoughts on the subject
> 
> Visible tattoos gain attention - so if the person genially likes that attention do they get some more ?? Possibly I would assume due to it being very in vogue at the moment and stand out less in a crowd
> 
> Would that indicate there is a deep seated psychological need for this attention ??


Lol maybe for some mate i got tattooes not for attention but because i like how they look my father is heavily tattooed and i looked up to him as a kid simple alot of people are following fasion these days which is also up to them but i pirelt do it for me


----------

